# Bellus



## Mida Khan (22/7/17)

Anyone has the Bellus V2???


----------



## The eCigStore (17/8/17)

yes,The Ecigstore, visit us at Vapecon


----------



## Silver (17/8/17)

Thread moved to "Who has stock" 
So vendors can reply here directly about stock


----------

